# Bitte gebt euch mal ein bisschen Mühe, wenn ihr einen Thread eröffnet!



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2021)

Ich möchte mal einen allgemeinen Aufruf erstellen.
Mir fällt in den letzten Tagen auf, wie manche ihre Themen
Überschriften erstellen oder ihre Fragen gestalten.
Als Beispiel:

Heidenhain
Step7V13
SPS Software
Programmierung
S7-1200 1212
TIA Portal -HMI

Bei solchen Themen Überschriften kommt mir echt die Galle hoch.
Warum nicht gleich bei jedem Siemens Thread nur „Siemens“ schreiben?
Benutzt doch *BITTE* die ganze Tastatur und schreibt wenigstens als
Frage einen ganzen Satz ... ist das so schwer?!

Zur Erinnerung noch einmal Forums-Regel #3



> §3 Angaben bei Fragen
> Wähle einen aussagekräftigen Titel für dein Thema, der dein Problem kurz und präzise beschreibt.
> Titel wie “Hilfe!!!“ und “Ich habe ein Problem“ werden als Verstoß gegen die Forumsregeln betrachtet.
> Die anderen User können deine Gedanken nicht lesen. Schreibe also möglichst detailliert welche Hardware und Software du verwendest. Die Chancen auf eine qualifizierte Antwort werden dadurch größer, denn viele User habe keine Lust erst mühsam die Umstände zu klären.



So das musste ja raus, ich kann nicht allen die Beine brechen.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Januar 2021)

Vielleicht wäre ein Verwarnung angebracht.
Und nach 3 Strikes ist das "Out".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein Verwarnung angebracht.
> Und nach 3 Strikes ist das "Out".



Auch sehr hart, da finde ich Beine brechen besser.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2021)

Ein "beschreibender" Beitragstitel ist nicht nur für die Menschen wichtig, sondern auch auch für die Suchmaschinen – der Titel wird als ziemlich relevant eingestuft, zudem wird aus dem Titel ein permanenter Link generiert.


----------



## escride1 (26 Januar 2021)

Um das zu ergänzen wäre es manchmal hilfreich zu sehen das ein Problem bereits gelöst ist, evtl. der Beitrag der Lösung oder ein Beitrag mit der Lösung markiert wird.

Für meinen Teil schaue ich zwar immer über "Neue Themen", aber solche mit 5, 10 oder mehr Einträgen überspringe ich oft da ich in diesem Forum weiß das bereits ein oder zwei andere Benutzer hierbei helfen können, gibt ja so die Verdächtigen hier die irgendwie fast alles wissen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Um das zu ergänzen wäre es manchmal hilfreich zu sehen das ein Problem bereits gelöst ist, evtl. der Beitrag der Lösung oder ein Beitrag mit der Lösung markiert wird.
> 
> ...



Die Funktion ist ja vorhanden, wird halt selten genutzt.

Hier ein Beispiel:

PLCSIM Projekt lädt nicht


----------



## escride1 (26 Januar 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Funktion ist ja vorhanden, wird halt selten genutzt.
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> PLCSIM Projekt lädt nicht



Ja ich weiß, nur wird genau so oft genutzt wie ein Thema eine erklärende Überschrift erhält.


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung noch einmal Forums-Regel #3
> ...


Kann man denn den §3 vor dem Erstellen eines neuen Threads beim Klick auf den Button "+ Thema erstellen" nicht noch mal in irgend einer Weise einblenden, um insbesondere neue User noch einmal darauf hinzuweisen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Kann man denn den §3 vor dem Erstellen eines neuen Threads beim Klick auf den Button "+ Thema erstellen" nicht noch mal in irgend einer Weise einblenden, um insbesondere neue User noch einmal darauf hinzuweisen?



Bestimmt gibt es solche Möglichkeiten, ein neuer ist vielleicht trotzdem 
überfordert oder gar nicht gewillt etwas vernünftiges zu schreiben, oft
soll nur ganz schnell eine Lösung her. 
Als Mods könnten wir den TE ermahnen oder den Titel korrigieren, aber
irgendwie gehen wir ja auch einer normalen Arbeit nach.


----------



## Matze001 (26 Januar 2021)

Es gibt doch eine minimale Beitragsläne (10 Zeichen?!)

Wie wäre es mit einer minimalen Titel-Länge (20 Zeichen?)

Wenn ein Mod dann Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! liest kann er den Beitrag ungelesen löschen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2021)

ich bleib beim Beine brechen oder Fingernägel mit der Kombizange abreißen.


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine minimale Beitragsläne (10 Zeichen?!)
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer minimalen Titel-Länge (20 Zeichen?)
> 
> ...



Interessanter Vorschlag, mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## TheLevel (27 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich bleib beim Beine brechen oder Fingernägel mit der Kombizange abreißen.


Nach letzterer Maßnahme tut dich der Betroffene aber sicher noch schwerer, den Titel seines Threads anzupassen. Die gebrochenen Beine hindern da weniger, insofern war deine erste Idee schon gut durchdacht. 
Leider ist das eigentliche Thema ja nicht ein SPS-Forum Problem - in anderen Foren sieht es ja selten besser aus. Ich finde die Idee mit einem Hinweis beim Erstellen eines Threads gar nicht verkehrt. Vielleicht müssen dann auch nicht so viele Krankenhäuser gebrochene Beine behandeln.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2021)

Man könnte auch sagen, viele könnten sich zum Ende des Threads etwas bemühen.

Leider ist es auch immer öfter der Fall, dass auf eine Frage mit einigen hilfreichen Antworten
keinerlei Antwort mehr vom Themenstarter kommt. Eine kleine Rückmeldung würde ja reichen,
es ist ja oft auch für die eigene Erfahrung gut zu wissen, ob etwas geklappt hat oder nicht.

Und der Höflichkeit halber...


----------



## Benjamin (27 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen allgemeinen Aufruf erstellen.
> Mir fällt in den letzten Tagen auf, wie manche ihre Themen
> Überschriften erstellen oder ihre Fragen gestalten.
> Als Beispiel:
> ...



@rostiger Nagel: Du hast hier natürlich vollkommen recht. Einen Thread wie "Heidenhain" schaue ich mir erst gar nicht an, wie dies auch viele andere machen werden. Damit löst sich das Problem mit schlechten Betreffen natürlich etwas, aber wir verlieren auch potentielle Mitglieder, wenn sie keine Antwort bekommen.

Die Erfahrung in anderen Foren zeigt leider, dass hier nur die Moderatoren helfen können. Der erste Beitrag unter einem solchen Post "Heidenhain" müsste eigentlich der von einem Moderator sein, der auf die Community Regeln verweist und den Thread sperrt. Ist natürlich viel Arbeit und Lästig fürch euch Mods ...



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, viele könnten sich zum Ende des Threads etwas bemühen.
> 
> Leider ist es auch immer öfter der Fall, dass auf eine Frage mit einigen hilfreichen Antworten
> keinerlei Antwort mehr vom Themenstarter kommt.



touché - Hier fühle ich mich angesprochen und gelobe Besserung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2021)

Ich glaube ich werde mal penetrant darauf hinweisen, wir wollen
keine User verlieren ... nur ein bisschen Erziehen :sw18:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2021)

Und schon der nächste Kanidat :shock:

Vorwahl im Tia


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2021)

Wo kommt denn dieses Emoji her?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> :sw18:



Für Kühlschränke bin ich zuständig!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn dieses Emoji her?
> 
> 
> 
> Für Kühlschränke bin ich zuständig!



Auf "Mehr" klicken


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mal penetrant darauf hinweisen, wir wollen
> keine User verlieren ... nur ein bisschen Erziehen :sw18:



Ich befürchte hier nur, dass dieser Thread bei den Usern, die solche Themen-Überschriften generieren, nicht ankommen wird.
Das ist jetzt aber kein SPS-Forum-spezifisches Problem - das gibt es in jedem anderen Forum auch so. Es ist halt nicht jedem so gegeben bzw. manche meinen ja auch, dass die Überschrift so reicht (weil es für sie reicht).


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2021)

@RN

Hefte diesen Thread doch mal oben an. Dann kann man ihn ggf. schnell finden und im entsprechen Thread ohne aussagekräftige Überschrift verlinken


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, viele könnten sich zum Ende des Threads etwas bemühen.
> 
> Leider ist es auch immer öfter der Fall, dass auf eine Frage mit einigen hilfreichen Antworten
> keinerlei Antwort mehr vom Themenstarter kommt. Eine kleine Rückmeldung würde ja reichen,
> ...



Kommunizieren ist schwierig bei viele.


----------



## Senator42 (27 Januar 2021)

> Kommunizieren ist schwierig bei viele.

so, wie Blinkmuffel.  Blinken ist ja auch eine Kommunikation.
Und Blinken wenn die Ampel grün wird ....  "Kommunizieren ist schwierig" . 

Da fällt mir grad auf :  es fehlt Blinkmuffelinnen
Also Blinkmuffel_ix


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Januar 2021)

Senator42 schrieb:


> > Kommunizieren ist schwierig bei viele.
> 
> so, wie Blinkmuffel.  Blinken ist ja auch eine Kommunikation.
> Und Blinken wenn die Ampel grün wird ....  "Kommunizieren ist schwierig" .
> ...



KnipperLichtKlootzakken


----------



## vollmi (28 Januar 2021)

Senator42 schrieb:


> >so, wie Blinkmuffel.  Blinken ist ja auch eine Kommunikation.
> Und Blinken wenn die Ampel grün wird ....  "Kommunizieren ist schwierig" .



hat vielleicht nicht jeder diese Option dazu konfiguriert beim Autokauf. Ich glaub bei BMW ist das ein rechter Kostentreiber. 

Aber die gleichen Probleme hat man ja auch in SPS Programmen.
Wie oft mir z.B. S7 Projekte unterkommen wo die Bausteine oder Variablen FB250 FB12 MW20 etc. heissen. oder in TIA: TAG_1 TAG_2_4
Das hilft unglaublich das Programm zu verstehen.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2021)

Senator42 schrieb:


> > Kommunizieren ist schwierig bei viele.
> 
> so, wie Blinkmuffel.  Blinken ist ja auch eine Kommunikation.
> Und Blinken wenn die Ampel grün wird ....  "Kommunizieren ist schwierig" .


Oft fehlt die Kommunikation ganz, aber ebenfalls oft führt sie zu Missverständnissen.
Um beim Beispiel der Ampel zu bleiben:
Leichte Steigung der Strasse, wir stehen vor der roten Ampel. Vordermann fängt an, einzudösen. Sein Druck auf's BremsPedal wird immer geringer, sein Auto beginnt, rückwärts auf mich zu zu rollen. Kein Grün in Sicht und ich hupe. Vordermann schreckt auf und startet durch, obwohl Ampel immer noch rot.


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2021)

Häufiges Szenario aus der Bergstadt Oerlinghausen...


----------



## dingo (28 Januar 2021)

@Heinileini:
meine Güte,:grin::grin:
was für eine Hupe hat Dein Auto? Nebelhorn?

Vielleicht sollten die Hupen besser per PWM angesteuert werden, je nach Tastendruck von ...mmmmopp bis zum starken .Rööhhr!


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Januar 2021)

dingo schrieb:


> @Heinileini:
> meine Güte,:grin::grin:
> was für eine Hupe hat Dein Auto? Nebelhorn?


Vielleicht ein Klaxon Horn.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> dingo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Heinileini:
> ...


Weitere Beispiele für Missverständnisse? Nein! Ihr beiden WOLLT mich nicht verstehen! 
Das ist etwas gaaanz anderes! Dafür gibt es keine mildernden Umstände! 

Es ist ein Beispiel dafür, wie sich ein zaghafter TeenieWeenieOffTopic exponentiell weiter entwickeln kann. :roll:


----------



## Markus (1 Februar 2021)

Erst mal Danke Helmut für den Aufruf - ich sehe das genau so...
Schon immer, deswegen wurde das ja so in den Regeln verfasst.

Ich persönlich habe allerdings auch einen recht flexiblen Umgang mit Regeln und bin ein grundsätzlicher Gegner davon alles und jeden zu regulieren, moderieren, bestrafen, kontrollieren,... Ich bin kein Anarchist, aber zu viel Regulation macht die Dinge auch nur auf dem Papier besser. Meist sorgen die Sanktionen für noch mehr Stress... Sowas funktioniert nur in einer Software oder bestenfalls noch bei den Vulkaniern...

... Helmut wollte mir wegen dieser Ansicht auch schon hin und wieder die Beine brechen... 

Was ich damit sagen will:
Dieser Hinweis (Einblendung) ist ganz nützlich, wird aber 90% der User - die es eh richtig machen - nur unnötig das Leben erschweren. Natürlich können wir die Einblendung auch abhängig von der Beitragszahlung und sonstigen Faktoren machen, dann kommen noch 30 andere Probleme und Ausnahmen und wir haben wieder so ein geniales Konstrukt wie das deutsche Steuersystem oder das Waffengesetz geschaffen... 

Direktes Löschen oder min 20 Zeichen (Ansicht keine dumme Idee) gefällt mir aus dem Grund auch nicht. 


Eine Konsequente (freundlich, hilfsbereite) Moderation ist sicher eine gute Lösung, aber wer will sich das antun? Im Prinzip braucht es keine Moderatorenrechte um entsprechende Hinweise/Aufklärung zu betreiben. Ihr dürft gerne alle helfen.


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Eine Konsequente (freundlich, hilfsbereite) Moderation ist sicher eine gute Lösung, aber wer will sich das antun? Im Prinzip braucht es keine Moderatorenrechte um entsprechende Hinweise/Aufklärung zu betreiben. Ihr dürft gerne alle helfen.




Helmut lächelt, wenn er jemandem die Beine bricht. Ist das freundlich genug?


----------



## vollmi (2 Februar 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ihr dürft gerne alle helfen.



Wir wissen doch nicht, wo die Wohnen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch nicht, wo die Wohnen.


Stimmt,
und den hast du ja leider auch nicht gekauft.
https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch...nd-familie-auf-reise-im-lkw-2.html#post777299


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> ... Helmut wollte mir wegen dieser Ansicht auch schon hin und wieder die Beine brechen...



Deine Flucht mit deiner Familie, quer durch Europa 
wird dich nicht retten, du hinterlässt zu viele Spuren ...


----------



## Akira2019 (28 April 2021)

Hallo,

Betreff: Mühe geben

wo ist denn der Button zum Schließen eines Themas
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Akira2019 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Betreff: Mühe geben
> 
> ...



In deinem Thema klickst du bei dem Beitrag den du für am hilfreichsten hälst unten links den Button hilfreichste Antwort.
Dann wird das Thema als gelöst markiert.


----------



## Akira2019 (28 April 2021)

Aha so macht man das, ok Danke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2021)

Akira2019 schrieb:


> Aha so macht man das, ok Danke.



Richtig schließen gibt es hier auch nicht, man kann Jahrhunderte weiter Diskutieren.


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Richtig schließen gibt es hier auch nicht, man kann Jahrhunderte weiter Diskutieren.



... bis dir RN die Beine bricht!


----------



## Tommi (29 April 2021)

Wo Helmut wohnt, ist Beinebrechen eine Sympathiebekundung...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wo Helmut wohnt, ist Beinebrechen eine Sympathiebekundung...



Wie sagte schon James Bond als der Bösewicht sagte "Sie haben mir damals ins Bein geschossen":
"Das habe ich aus Respekt vor ihnen gemacht, ich hätte auch woanders treffen können"


----------



## mariob (4 Juli 2021)

Hallo.
mal kurz meinen Senf dazu, ich denke ein Problem sind die Smartphones. Ich habe das oft genug das Konversationen in anderen Plattformen nicht mal mehr ein Hallo oder zum Schluß ein MfG enthalten. Das Zeug ist eine Seuche....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RosiBro (15 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In deinem Thema klickst du bei dem Beitrag den du für am hilfreichsten hälst unten links den Button hilfreichste Antwort.
> Dann wird das Thema als gelöst markiert.



Hey, 

ich bin auch neu hier und fühle mich gerade ein bisschen doof.

Unter den von mir erstellten Thema sehen die Beiträge anderer so aus. Ich habe da nur die Optionen: "melden", "liken", "zitieren"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 November 2021)

mariob schrieb:


> .. Ich habe das oft genug das Konversationen in anderen Plattformen nicht mal mehr ein Hallo oder zum Schluß ein MfG enthalten. Das Zeug ist eine Seuche....


Ich finde es aber auch richtig unsinnig, eine kurze Nachricht mit einer Neujahrsansprache einzuleiten und mit einem Abspann zu beenden. In Briefen oder Anschreiben ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2021)

RosiBro schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin auch neu hier und fühle mich gerade ein bisschen doof.
> 
> Unter den von mir erstellten Thema sehen die Beiträge anderer so aus. Ich habe da nur die Optionen: "melden", "liken", "zitieren"


In der neuen Forensoftware kann man (momentan) noch nicht das Thema auf gelöst stellen.


----------



## RosiBro (15 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In der neuen Forensoftware kann man (momentan) noch nicht das Thema auf gelöst stellen.


Danke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2021)

RosiBro schrieb:


> Danke.


Gerne


----------



## Markus (15 November 2021)

Ja das fehlt absichtlich noch. 
Google wertet solche Attribute auch aus. 
Es gibt da noch ein paar Probleme, weil dann Seiten bzw. Themen die dieses Attribut nicht gesetzt haben in der Bewertung von Google gnadenlos abstürzen. Mein letzter Stand dazu war, dass sich die Gelehrten noch streiten ob Google oder Xenforo schuld ist. Aber eigentlich ist es egal wer Schuld ist. Da Google immer recht hat muss xf das in de griff bekommen... (so ist das halt mit Standards im Web, für die dicken Fische sind die sehr flexibel...) 

Ich will damit noch etwas warten bis hier Klarheit herrscht und es mehr Erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2022)

Ich bekomme schon wieder Blutdruck, ich glaube ich sperre 
einfach demnächst die Leute, die keine vernünftige Themenüberschrift
erstellen.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme schon wieder Blutdruck, ich glaube ich sperre
> einfach demnächst die Leute, die keine vernünftige Themenüberschrift
> erstellen.


 Hmmm, Helmut. Eigentlich bin ich ganz bei Dir.
Aber wo ist die Grenze zwischen vernünftig und unvernünftig? Die Anzahl der verwendeten Worte allein kann es nicht sein. Eine vorhandene oder mangelnde Rechtschreibung eigentlich auch nicht.
Und zu welch merkwürdigen "KurzInhaltsAngaben" das Bestreben führen kann, eine leicht verständliche und trotzdem möglichst komplette und korrekte Zusammenfassung zu finden, das können wir - ausser bei den Titeln der Beiträge in diesem Forum - ständig in der Presse oder im WWW oder auch bei KapitelÜberschriften in durchaus serösen Büchern oder sonstigen Abhandlungen bestaunen.
Nimm's bitte nicht persönlich, wenn ein Titel nicht nach Deinem Geschmack ausfällt (und wenn doch ... ein bisschen von Deinem Blutdruck könnte ich schon gebrauchen  ).
Ich weiss, dass Du schon des öfteren bei den Titeln optimierend eingegriffen hast. Besten Dank dafür!
Hilfreich wäre es wahrscheinlich auch, wenn die Autoren selbst nachträglich nachbessern könnten. Vielleicht gibt es sogar diese Möglichkeit schon und zu wenige wissen davon und lechzen nach dem entsprechenden KnowHow?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2022)

Helmut du hast vollkommen recht.
PT100 im Unterforum Codesys ... Liegt's an der Hardware, liegt's an den Datentypen ...
Bei F-DI wäre "F-DI nicht im Hardwarekatalog vorhanden" aussagekräftig.

So schmeisst man einfach Brotkrummen und irgendein gutmütiger Mensch wird's schon lesen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme schon wieder Blutdruck, ich glaube ich sperre
> einfach demnächst die Leute, die keine vernünftige Themenüberschrift
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 61976


das ist für euch @Amid und @sonny3011


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So schmeisst man einfach Brotkrummen und irgendein gutmütiger Mensch wird's schon lesen.


Betrifft ja auch die Fragen an sich ...






						OPC for PXC100
					

Hi wer Erfahrung hat, einen OPC-Server von Drittanbietern mit einem Desigo PXC100 Bacnet IP-Controller zu verbinden, hilft mit Rat




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Warum sollen sich die Antwortenden mehr Mühe mache, als die Fragesteller ... 🤔 Generation Tiktok halt.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> das ist für euch @Amid und @sonny3011


Aber nicht nur! Das sind doch nur zwei aktuelle Beispiele.

Zum Trost: "Niemand ist überflüssig. Er kann zumindest als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen."


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> das ist für euch @Amid und @sonny3011


Ich habe nicht ganz klar verstanden, was habe ich getan?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

@Amid ... künftig bitte Forums-Regel #3 beachten: 




> §3 Angaben bei Fragen
> Wähle einen aussagekräftigen Titel für dein Thema, der dein Problem kurz und präzise beschreibt.
> Titel wie “Hilfe!!!“ und “Ich habe ein Problem“ werden als Verstoß gegen die Forumsregeln betrachtet.
> Die anderen User können deine Gedanken nicht lesen. Schreibe also möglichst detailliert welche Hardware und Software du verwendest. Die Chancen auf eine qualifizierte Antwort werden dadurch größer, denn viele User habe keine Lust erst mühsam die Umstände zu klären.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht ganz klar verstanden, was habe ich getan?


Der Titel Deines Threads ist aufgrund seiner Kürze rekordverdächtig und damit angeblich(?) unattraktiv bzw. wenig hilfreich, das Thema zu erfassen ...


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Amid ... künftig bitte Forums-Regel #3 beachten:


Es tut mir sehr leid, ich wusste das gar nicht. Ich bin ganz neu im Forum.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... und damit angeblich(?) unattraktiv bzw. wenig hilfreich, das Thema zu erfassen ...


was heißt angeblich?

@Blockmove hat es ja schon geschrieben:





						Bitte gebt euch mal ein bisschen Mühe, wenn ihr einen Thread eröffnet!
					

Wo Helmut wohnt, ist Beinebrechen eine Sympathiebekundung...:ROFLMAO:




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Es tut mir sehr leid, ich wusste das gar nicht. Ich bin ganz neu im Forum.


Beim nächsten mal einfach dran denken und alles ist gut 😀


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Es tut mir sehr leid, ich wusste das gar nicht. Ich bin ganz neu im Forum.


Nicht persönlich nehmen, gewisse Einschwingvorgänge haben wir in der Technik nun mal hin und wieder.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> was heißt angeblich?


Ganz ehrlich, Gerhard?
Ich finde "PT 100" enthält trotz der extremen Kürze wesentlich mehr Information als z.B. "Ich habe ein Problem und benötige eurer Schwarmwissen". Der WortSchwall allein bringt's auch nicht, wollte ich damit eigentlich sagen. Aber ich habe mit Deinem Einwand gerechnet und vorsichtshalber "angeblich(?)" geschrieben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

🍿🥃


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2022)

Nein Michael, es braucht jetzt kein Popcorn  😜 
Ich denk mal, dass jetzt alles zum Thema gesagt ist und Helmut einfach dem nächsten die Beine bricht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2022)

Noch so ein Kandidat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2022)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62057


Der neue 50 cm Kugelgrill für Holzcohle. Das ist doch eindeutig. 
@Servernexus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## nade (5 Juli 2022)

Weber C50 ist das eine neue Steuerung die mit Plasma arbeitet? Wie hoch sind die Kohlen? Überarbeitenden Prozessgeschwindigkeit? Wie viele BQ Words schafft die? 🤣
Sorry das musste jetzt sein.
Ich bin für "Motor 250A" als Thema. Ihr müsst dringendst mal eure Kristallkugeln wieder säubern. Neh im Ernst, so Überschriften sind wirklich Blöd, aber sich dann wundern wenn es keine Antwort gibt.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo liebes Forum!
Ich würde gern ein neuen Thread eröffnen. 
Bin ich hier richtig?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum!
> Ich würde gern ein neuen Thread eröffnen.
> Bin ich hier richtig?


Nein an dieser Stelle nicht, du bist 
in einen bestehenden Thread, verstehst
du das?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juli 2022)

Kein Kommentar 🙃:


----------



## peterdausk (8 Juli 2022)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,

sei mir nicht böse, aber ich habe mal nach alten Beiträgen von dir gesucht. Denn ich finde, einzelne Personen hier mit Ihren Beiträgen zu konfrontieren ist nicht ganz korrekt. Schließlich waren wir alle mal neu hier im Forum, auch Du 

Die beiden Beiträge würdest Du bestimmt jetzt auch anprangern.

https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/et200s-zählbaugruppe-ausgabestand-04.20709/

https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/hardware-konfiguration.21450/


----------



## JesperMP (8 Juli 2022)

@peterdausk
Warum soll man Mitglieder nicht bemerken wenn sie nicht ganz die Forum Regeln folgen ? 
Nur ein freundlichen Hinweiss, kein 'konfrontation'.
Bisschen überempfindlich wenn man nichts sagen darf.

Mann, ich vermisse Unregistrierter Gast.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juli 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Mann


Schon ein verdammt hoher MiMiMi Faktor bei ihm


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juli 2022)

In der Firma meckert der Chef,
auf der Baustelle der Kunde,
zu Hause die Familie
und gibt's auch noch hier im Forum Mecker  

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da bei manchen die Grenze erreicht ist


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62154


​@rostiger Nagel  Vielleicht könntet Du die Betreffenden auch direkt ansprechen "@..." damit sie das mitbekommen und es beim nächsten Mal besser machen.

Oder schreibe Deine Hauptfunktion größer und in Rot: *Forums-Knochenbrecher *


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ​@rostiger Nagel  Vielleicht könntet Du die Betreffenden auch direkt ansprechen "@..." damit sie das mitbekommen und es beim nächsten Mal besser machen.
> 
> Oder schreibe Deine Hauptfunktion größer und in Rot: *Forums-Knochenbrecher *


Der Peter wohnt bei Markus ums Eck. Das kann bestimmt der Chef selbst erledigen 😂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2022)

@Outrider


----------



## Markus (11 Juli 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Peter wohnt bei Markus ums Eck. Das kann bestimmt der Chef selbst erledigen 😂



Da wo der wohnt geht man nicht hin. Zumindest nicht nachts alleine. Dank ihrer eigene Brauerei sind die auch autark und imun gegen jegliche Art von Sanktionen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2022)

@Dazai


----------



## Dazai (23 Juli 2022)

@rostiger Nagel Naja aber du musst zugeben, mein Titel ist am aussagekräftigsten, wenn man es mit "Regelungstechnik" oder "Fehler OB" vergleicht


----------



## PN/DP (23 Juli 2022)

"IF Else in FUP?" finde ich ausreichend aussagekräftig.

Harald


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 Juli 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "IF Else in FUP?" finde ich ausreichend aussagekräftig.
> 
> Harald


Du kommst ja auch nicht aus Ostwestfalen...😂


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Juli 2022)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Du kommst ja auch nicht aus Ostwestfalen...😂


Die Ostwestfalen sind aber noch geiziger als die Schwaben.


----------



## rlw (24 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Ostwestfalen sind aber noch geiziger als die Schwaben.


Als ich mal 2 Jahre in Herford gewohnt/gearbeitet habe, hab ich mir erklären lassen, dass Lipper die Steigerung von Ostwestfale ist, hinsichtlich Geiz.


----------



## Tommi (24 Juli 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "IF Else in FUP?" finde ich ausreichend aussagekräftig.
> 
> Harald


Finde ich auch.

Mit der Überschrift muss man die Neugier der Leser wecken, das kann durchaus kurz sein, wenn es eine Botschaft enthält.
Viele wichtiger ist der Beitrag Nr.1 des Themenstarters. Der entscheidet oft über den weiteren Verlauf des Threads


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Ostwestfalen sind aber noch geiziger als die Schwaben.


Nein das sind nur die Lipper in Ostwestfalen, ein
besonderer Volksstamm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "IF Else in FUP?" finde ich ausreichend aussagekräftig.
> 
> Harald


Davon mal ab das er selber die Überschrift korrigiert hat,
hat diese nicht mal ansatzweise etwas mit seinen
Problem zu tun gehabt, wie du selber festgestellt hast.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du bei der Aufgabe ein IF/ELSE ???
> 
> Wo siehst Du da ein "SR-RS Glied" ???


Es geht mir nicht nur um die Form der Threadübeschrift,
sondern auch um die Gestaltung der Frage und der richtigen
Beschreibung des Problems, manchmal kommt dann den Fragen-
steller selbst der Lichtblick. Man sollte sich auch selbst mit den
eigenen Problem richtig auseinander setzen.  

Nicht in etwa so wie:
Als Threadüberschrift: “Düngen mit Pferdemist?“
Und als Frage: „Hi Leute, ich frage mich die ganze Zeit was kommt 
aus den Auspuff meines 6 Zylinder Diesels?“

Ich werde da stur sein und weithin darauf hinweisen, auch
wenn es den einen oder anderen nicht passt. 

In diesen Kontext möchte ich noch einmal meine Signatur zitieren:

*Das Problem ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist die Einstellung zum Problem.*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2022)

@JP977,




und dann noch so eine Frage dazu.



JP977 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das Passwört resetten ?
> Bei der Logo siemens....



Endspricht genau meiner Beschreibung, ein Beitrag höher.


----------



## Rabi (24 Juli 2022)

In meinen Augen ist nicht nur die Eröffnung des Threads ein Problem sondern auch die diversen Diskussionen die eigentlich mit der Thematik selbst nichts zu tun haben.
Jeder gibt etwas seinen Senf dazu, ob aussagekräftig oder nicht, aber behandelt die Problemstellung direkt nicht.


----------



## ducati (24 Juli 2022)

Rabi schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist nicht nur die Eröffnung des Threads ein Problem sondern auch die diversen Diskussionen die eigentlich mit der Thematik selbst nichts zu tun haben.
> Jeder gibt etwas seinen Senf dazu, ob aussagekräftig oder nicht, aber behandelt die Problemstellung direkt nicht.


Ja, manchmal kommt halt vom TE ewig keine Rückmeldung. Dann wirds halt langweilig und man redet übers Wetter.
Im übrigen, was hat Dein Kommentar mit dem Threadinhalt zu tun? 😉 Ist doch quasi ein Paradeneispiel dafür, was Du selbst beschreibst 😂


----------



## s_kraut (24 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal kommt halt vom TE ewig keine Rückmeldung. Dann wirds halt langweilig und man redet übers Wetter.
> Im übrigen, was hat Dein Kommentar mit dem Threadinhalt zu tun? 😉 Ist doch quasi ein Paradeneispiel dafür, was Du selbst beschreibst 😂


Dann hat Rabi Recht - und wenn wir schon in diesen Thread reinposten, der ja eigentlich als Abstellgleis rangiert, dann passt mein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nein das sind nur die Lipper in Ostwestfalen, ein
> besonderer Volksstamm.


Unsere Vorfahren waren nicht geizig sondern sparsam…. Die jetzigen Lipper hauen die Kohle raus wieder jeder andere Stamm auch.


----------



## Rabi (25 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal kommt halt vom TE ewig keine Rückmeldung. Dann wirds halt langweilig und man redet übers Wetter.
> Im übrigen, was hat Dein Kommentar mit dem Threadinhalt zu tun? 😉 Ist doch quasi ein Paradeneispiel dafür, was Du selbst beschreibst 😂


Geb ich zu, ertappt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2022)

@Fischer


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Fischer
> Anhang anzeigen 62516


Und es geht da noch nicht mal um ein MP177 DP 😖


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und es geht da noch nicht mal um ein MP177 DP 😖


Du verstehst mich wenigstens.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2022)

@Fuchs0815,
ich hatte erst gedacht es währe ein Tippfehler
und das richtige Unterforum  auch noch verfehlt 
	

		
			
		

		
	




@Jakob95


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Jakob95
> Anhang anzeigen 62521



Muss man jetzt jeden alten Beitragstitel, wo jemand nach einen halben Jahr oder länger reinpostet hier aufs schwarze Brett zu hängen?  
Eher der wo nach einen halben Jahr einfach auf einen halbwegs passenden Beitrag seine Frage stellt ist das Problem.


----------



## wayne5de (29 Dezember 2022)

Hier hätten wir wieder einen...


----------

